# for the turbo or soon to be (ga16det's)



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

IM just curious to see how many other people (besides me) just want to get a little more power under there belt's in the car.. and not max out the amount of boost the GA can take im not going for anything over 7psi.. i just want a good allaround car.. so far my 200' can turn at 40 mph (tested today.. on accident) without braking, (sway barz own) it has awesome stock suspension.. which is what im running. great acoustics for sound, stock lighting does what i need it to... but the crystal headlights, and corners will make it better.. the tails and rims look stylish, but, the engine is just screaming "help!!!". what are your views about your car? 

also, for the super boost achieving in the future.. what do you have planned?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Well actually Im feeling the same thing.... I dont care about my car cosmetically all that much, I just want some more power.... My turbohappy friend just got me in touch with a Garrett T25 and Ive really been considering the idea of turboing..... nothing crazy, just more power..... Oh how I would love to turbo my ride.... 
All in all, I love my car.... just needs one of those weird spiral-looking things in the engine bay....


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

hah yea


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

everyone says they dont want crazy power from their engine just a lil more kick in the ass. once you start building though you will be hooked and want more. especially if you race it and lose. i started out just wanting rims for my 200. gonna wait till i get a real job to do major engine mods though. good luck w/your projects guys!


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

the cars not too bad stock (the interior is awesome)......but man when u put some kyb agx's, 2" drop sportline springs, and some rims....it looks good lowered very mean, it has a kind of catch-me-if-u-can thing goin and WOW
drop a turbo with a phatty fm ic!!! people go nuts...i had the ultimate ride- FAST+LIGHT+CLEAN=200SX. its not that hard to accomplish either.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Sorry for being so long-winded...

I have a 99 GXE LE I bought off the showroom floor in November '99 because they were trying to get rid of them all to make room for the B15s that were coming in. My stepdad had better than perfect credit at the time and cosigned with me with no down payment for 13 grand, fully loaded. Dealer pretty much said sign here, and handed him a set of keys with a smile. I got screwed in the end though, making every $309.82 payment for four years since I bought it, leaving me strapped for cash. I work two jobs to cover my car and living expenses. The thing will be paid off in less than a year. I've taken extravagantly good care of it (I smoke in it sometimes, but Febreeze took care of that) and when I take a couple of hours to wash, detail and wax it, it looks like I just drove it out of the dealership. I'm very proud of my car and how nice it's been to me. Never had a single problem with it. My mother is about to come into a large wrongful-termination settlement pretty soon, and she offered to pay off the last 4 grand I owe on the car for working so hard paying it off. I'm a bank teller during the week and I wait tables on weekends. As soon as I do that I'm digging into my "Buy Jeremy a New Transmission" savings account I've been dumping my serving job checks into and swapping to a 5-speed and going turbo. Stage 1 first. Play with that a while, then go up from there. Don't worry. I'm not some spoiled little rich kid. I shop at thrift town. I wear 2 dollar flip flops. I get my hands dirty and work for everything I've ever had. Ain't no one but me ever touched my car and if I do anything I do it myself, or with help.

That's the way we do it in the Lone Star State.

Within a year I hope to be one of the handful of people with a blown GA16, something I've been wanting to to since my first job as a mechanic age 17 to 20. Couple of goals: Run 12's in the 1/4 and be featured in a printed import magazine (not to mention NPM... gotta show some love for the ones who got us here). That would be neato-bandito. That will probably never happen... but it's fun to dream about.

peace


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I wanted the SR20DET in replacement of my GA16DE, but since my engine seized, I had to get a used GA16DE which costed 2500 dollars for the engine and install which I had to pay for. 
I wish I used that money for the SR20DET, but I was in school and needed to get it fixed quick.

Now that I think about it, I'de rather turbo my GA16DE for more power then buy an SR20DET. I mean, i've already spent 2500 on the engine, so why just throw it out right?
Besides, my SR20DET, I want to get, will be dropped in a 240SX instead.
This way I can have a fun, turboed, good gas mileage car for a daily driver and 240SX for pure racing pleasure


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol.. for my "pure race pleasure" as you call it.. im getting a crx. gutting it out, throwing a turbo b16 in there.. and like.. stripipng the car of anything.. painting it black with grey ghost flames, and calling it "rice-o-licious" then i will sell it for about 6K. and buy a 200sx se-r. and buying the bluebird turbo kit, and strappin it on, and that will be MY racing car


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok here's my thoughts on this. Granted I down, or never have owned a GA. I started out with my se-r. Moved up from a Tercel. So anyhow I first start driving the car. I was ear to ear smiles. Then I wanted a bit more. Ended up putting all the bolt on's on. I was happy again. Then wanted a bit more. So I got a nitrous setup. Happy again, until the bottle ran out. So I decided to take the big step. Dropped a Blue Bird SR20DET in. I'm happy again. But I feel the boost bug biting me in the ass. I want more..

Moral of the story is you can say you'll be happy with a little. And chances are you will be happy... for a while


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

...so buy a Ferrari.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

I shall be ordering the Hotshot kit real soon, like less than a month. but, the problem is that i dont think i will be installing it for a while, until i do my auto-manual transmission swap. i should be doing the swap once i get the parts i ordered from my shop. another problem is they closed down a little while ago, so its hard to get in contact with them. Chris, hopefully you can help me out here.

anyways, my ultimate goal is going to be around 300-350 WHP, after building the internals. as for racing terms, i want to beat a Porsche 911 Turbo.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

AznVirus, when you get to doing that manual tranny swap let me know. I'm about to do the same thing to my car. There's a guy on here that documented his entire B13 manual swap but I'm sure ours will be a little different.

But James, when I buy that Ferrari, I'm gonna wanna throw twins on it. I can't get enough of this crap.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Well my plans are for a bullet proof 180-200whp track/street car. No not the strip. Im well on my way to having the suspension I need, its partially stripped, and brakes are comming along slowly. I set my whp goal to what I hope is a sane level for a car that is going to get beat for up to 30min at a time(or some badass hillclimbs), not sub 15sec passes(boring). This means my main goals are durability, under-the-curve power, and turning prowess. I am not going to go with a HS kit(I dont think). I will probably use the HS manifold, and maybe the IC piping, but thats about it. I need to beef up the thermal management of the complete system to achive what I am looking for. I may have to make a few changes from the HS design(well see). I still have a ton of other things to do in prep for the turbo build though. Oil cooler, upgraded radiator, clutch(flywheel while Im in there), motor mounts, and some other tweaks. All of that will be done before the any of the turbo system gets even near my car.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

My plans are to build a tube frame motorcyle chasis with twin turbo RB engine   what a life...


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

*It Begins!*

well today i took at trip down to SR20Development and put a down pay for my turbo kit. should be receiving it in about 2 weeks. man i cant wait  

Underdog, when i start the tranny project ill make sure to document it real well.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

why didn't you just pay hotshot straight?


----------

